# Bayer Tree and Shrub



## Jody Hawk

I can't say enough about this stuff, a cheap solution for fleas !!!!! My beagles had gotten fleas pretty bad. I put some Bayer Tree and Shrub between each ones shoulder blade yesterday evening. This morning I checked Lil' Bit and I could not find a flea on her anywhere !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

http://www.bayeradvanced.com/tree-shrub-care/products/12-month-tree-shrub-protect-feed


----------



## Hardwood

How much ya using Jody? I sprayed my kennels with it last year and it worked great. Didnt know you could put it directly on the dogs.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

Would like more info


----------



## Psychohillbilly

Ive used this for years but they only make it with fertilizer in it now. I would be leary to put this on my dogs. I use something simular they have at Tractor supply. Same ingredients as the old Bayer Tree and Shrub without the fertilizer.


----------



## Murphy

I gave the tree and shrub without fertilizer and it broke my  Vizsla out and he lost hair across his back....I know alot of people have used it and it didn't hurt my bluetick but just be warned its not for every dog..... worked great other than making my Vizsla look like he had the mange


----------



## Jody Hawk

Psychohillbilly said:


> Ive used this for years but they only make it with fertilizer in it now. I would be leary to put this on my dogs. I use something simular they have at Tractor supply. Same ingredients as the old Bayer Tree and Shrub without the fertilizer.



I still have an old bottle that I bought before they started putting the fertilizer in it. You are right, several other companies including Tractor Supply make it without the fertilizer now. Hardwood, I put about 2 ml on each dog.


----------



## Hardwood

Thanks, I'll give it a try


----------



## Sunshine1

I bought 12 Month Tree & Shrub Insect Control. The main ingredient is Imidacloprid 1.47%. Is this not the same thing??? It doesn't have any fertilizer in it, will it work just as well?


----------



## olroy

*formula*

here is the method one of my hunting buddies is using... 
The dosages I recommend are as follows:

I do a .25 cc's for every pound. That is 7.5 cc's for 30 pounds, 10 cc's for 40 pounds, 12 cc's for 50 pounds, and 15 cc's for a 60 pound dog ONCE a month.

Now bear in mind that some dogs have more sensitive skin than others. 

I have never had a reaction using these dosages. Good Luck!!


----------



## Gaducker

Psychohillbilly said:


> Ive used this for years but they only make it with fertilizer in it now. I would be leary to put this on my dogs. I use something simular they have at Tractor supply. Same ingredients as the old Bayer Tree and Shrub without the fertilizer.



Whats the name of it?


----------



## Sunshine1

olroy said:


> here is the method one of my hunting buddies is using...
> The dosages I recommend are as follows:
> 
> I do a .25 cc's for every pound. That is 7.5 cc's for 30 pounds, 10 cc's for 40 pounds, 12 cc's for 50 pounds, and 15 cc's for a 60 pound dog ONCE a month.
> 
> Now bear in mind that some dogs have more sensitive skin than others.
> 
> I have never had a reaction using these dosages. Good Luck!!



Thanks, I wasn't putting enough on.


----------



## grouper throat

Sunshine1 said:


> I bought 12 Month Tree & Shrub Insect Control. The main ingredient is Imidacloprid 1.47%. Is this not the same thing??? It doesn't have any fertilizer in it, will it work just as well?



Yes it will. It's the same active ingredient.


----------



## Sunshine1

bryant1 said:


> Yes it will. It's the same active ingredient.




Thanks.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Jody Hawk said:


> I still have an old bottle that I bought before they started putting the fertilizer in it. You are right, several other companies including Tractor Supply make it without the fertilizer now. Hardwood, I put about 2 ml on each dog.




Lowes has sells it without fertilizer as Bayer Tree, Citrus and Vegetable.  Same active ingredient -- I didn't check the concentration.


----------



## opie44

I gotta try something...I have used everything they sell at home depot and lowes and the fleas come back worse every time.  I just spent the last 45 min raking fleas off my boxer.  I just dont know what to do.  I even spent $60 on a gallon of stuff at boss brothers and it hasn't touched em. I'm getting ready to get some diesel and spray the kennel with it!


----------



## Ruger#3

I tried this on all my beagles after Jody posted it a was back, works great no problems.

I have never put it on that heavy before makes me wonder.


----------



## yelper43

Its the best stuff since sliced bread! Kills fleas dead


----------



## Sunshine1

opie44 said:


> I gotta try something...I have used everything they sell at home depot and lowes and the fleas come back worse every time.  I just spent the last 45 min raking fleas off my boxer.  I just dont know what to do.  I even spent $60 on a gallon of stuff at boss brothers and it hasn't touched em. I'm getting ready to get some diesel and spray the kennel with it!



Diesel works too.  But you can't put it on the dogs.  The Bayer really works.........


----------



## MesquiteHeat

I was only able to find the Citrus and Vegetable formula, and it only has like .27 % of the active ingredient.  If I use this how much should I apply to the dogs?


----------



## Jeff Raines

Would you put this on puppies over 9 weeks old?


----------



## grouper throat

MesquiteHeat said:


> I was only able to find the Citrus and Vegetable formula, and it only has like .27 % of the active ingredient.  If I use this how much should I apply to the dogs?




I only use 5ccs per adult dog (50-70lbs range) of the insect control formula=1.47%. your citrus formula=0.27%. So, 5cc x (1.47/0.27)= 27.2 cc monthly. I'd keep looking for the higher concentrated  formula


----------



## MesquiteHeat

Thanks fella, I rounded off the number and figured it would be close to 5 times the normal amount as you guys.  Just worried about stuff in the formula besides the active ingredient but I'm sure the dogs will be fine.  I've always home medicated and vaccinated so this stuff is right up my alley.  Seems like this product is a blessing for dog men.  Thanks to everyone who shared


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

has anyone used this on cats? I assume a very low dose...


----------



## haleyshorses

Anybody used it in their grass to keep fleas out?


----------



## kodakreek

What is the name of the product at Tractor Supply that is like the tree and shrub?


----------



## Wycliff

I found on another forum that Dominion tree and shrub is the same as the old Bayer without the fertilizer so I ordered some online.


----------



## mlandrum

*jODY IS THE mAN!!*

I went to T.S. this morning and all they had was Bayar's veg&cit  and the lable said DON'T use on Domestics so evidently the shrub stuff without Fert. is the right kind???????   Come on Jody and help the ole Preacher out!!!!!!!!!!  You know a Blue with FLEAs is unacceptABLE!!!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk

mlandrum said:


> I went to T.S. this morning and all they had was Bayar's veg&cit  and the lable said DON'T use on Domestics so evidently the shrub stuff without Fert. is the right kind???????   Come on Jody and help the ole Preacher out!!!!!!!!!!  You know a Blue with FLEAs is unacceptABLE!!!!!



Preacher,
Several different companies make the same product as the old Bayer just under a different name. They all contain 1.47 % imadacloprid and no fertilizer. Bayer now puts the fertilizer in all of theirs. I think they sale this one at Tractor Supply.


----------



## mlandrum

thanks Jody, I'll be going back there tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## bunny chaser

stuff works great , but preacher dont no if it will get them blue ticks off their legs. lol muhahaha. that is the brand that tracter supply has and they do have the concentrate i mix to spray the kennel with.preacher you see that blue pup ole corey got on the forum niccce looking dog to be a blue not a tri or a red but nice


----------



## HALOJmpr

I'm having trouble locally finding this stuff without the fertilzer but I found some a lot stronger on the internet with no fertilizer ... this stuff is wicked strong...

Dominion 2L Termiticide/Insecticide

ACTIVE INGREDIENT:
Imidacloprid: 1-1(6-Chloro-3-pyridinyl)methyl]-N-nitro-2-imidazolidinimine       21.4%
INERT INGREDIENTS: 78.6%

It's 27.5 ozs for $46 ... wouldn't take very much of that concentration a month so that would last a looooonnnnnnggggg time!


----------



## doyle paulk

*Dominion*

HALOJmpr , That's strong , better use on your mother-in-law first you  don't want to damage something that's worth keeping.


----------



## HALOJmpr

Jody Hawk said:


> Preacher,
> Several different companies make the same product as the old Bayer just under a different name. They all contain 1.47 % imadacloprid and no fertilizer. Bayer now puts the fertilizer in all of theirs. I think they sale this one at Tractor Supply.



I may have to locate the Gordons' somewhere else ... TSC doesn't carry that one in Thomasville.


----------



## Dixie Dawg

Are y'all using this on any indoor dogs?


----------



## Sunshine1

Dixie Dawg said:


> Are y'all using this on any indoor dogs?



I use it on my chihuahua. He still gets the occasional flea but NOTHING like before. I couldn't let him outside to go to the bathroom without him getting covered with fleas. 

I put 3ml down his back and rub it in. 

We have sprayed the trouble spots in the yard with diesel fuel too ( the sand, not the grass).


----------



## Dixie Dawg

Sunshine1 said:


> I use it on my chihuahua. He still gets the occasional flea but NOTHING like before. I couldn't let him outside to go to the bathroom without him getting covered with fleas.
> 
> I put 3ml down his back and rub it in.
> 
> We have sprayed the trouble spots in the yard with diesel fuel too ( the sand, not the grass).




I may have to try this. I'm up for any ideas at this point.  The other things I tried don't work, mostly because the fleas actually have to bite the dogs in order for the other stuff to work. My JRT is allergic highly to the flea bites, so even after they die she itches herself raw, so I need something that will keep them from even getting on her in the first place. 

Thanks for the info, I'll have to look for some of this stuff!


----------



## blocky

*How does it smell?*

No one has mentioned how this stuff smells. Is it ok for use on a small inside dog? Some of that stuff you can get at walmart is awful so I want to know if tree and shrub is better.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

Does it work on ticks as well?  I think I found some but think it may have the fertilizer in it.  I read the label and it claims the percentage of the Imidacloprid and the rest is inert ingredients.  It says protect and  feed on the label but not listed in the ingredients.  Is this the one with the fert in it?  Here is the link:
http://www.bayeradvanced.com/tree-shrub-care/products/12-month-tree-shrub-protect-feed


----------



## HALOJmpr

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Does it work on ticks as well?  I think I found some but think it may have the fertilizer in it.  I read the label and it claims the percentage of the Imidacloprid and the rest is inert ingredients.  It says protect and  feed on the label but not listed in the ingredients.  Is this the one with the fert in it?  Here is the link:
> http://www.bayeradvanced.com/tree-shrub-care/products/12-month-tree-shrub-protect-feed



Sorry Joe that's the fertilizer version .... the "feed" is what you don't want.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

I was afraid of that.  I guess the feed part will hurt the dogs as well?


----------



## catch-n-tie

go to home depot and get (ortho max tree and shrub)same as old bayre. shake bottle every time before use 15 ml 50-75 lb dogs do not wash dog before or after.takes a day or 2.been using this for 5-6 years never seen a problem.may have to reapply in 3 weeks if you still see fleas,i use it on pregnant dogs and puppies 4 wks up.use gloves/wash your hands good


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

Ok guys I know this stuff has been hard to find and I have found a supply.  23.99 plus tax.  PM me and I will let you know where to make sure I do not break any advertising rules or anything.  I am not selling it by the way just letting you know where to get it.
I do have a second question.  Has anyone used this on cats?


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

Hardwood said:


> How much ya using Jody? I sprayed my kennels with it last year and it worked great. Didnt know you could put it directly on the dogs.


What concentration did you use on your kennels?  I am thinking of spraying around the house and where the dogs hang and see if that helps as well.


----------



## Sunshine1

We have been amazed at this stuff. Can't find a flea anywhere now. YAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bearpugh

found an accurate conversion chart. a cc = 100 units. my syringes hold 50 units. so 2 = 1cc. i need a bigger syringe. lol. thanks folks.


----------



## nanney1

Hmm... My syringe is a 3 ml. And I have a 90lb dog. So, if I'm dosing at .25 cc per pound, I need 22.5 cc  which = 22.5 ml.

With my 3 ml syringe, I'll need to go with 7+ applications with the 3 ml syringe. Right?


----------



## bearpugh

i'm using 1cc per 10 lbs. would = 9cc for your dog or 3 syringes full.


----------



## lee hanson

Jody Hawk said:


> Preacher,
> Several different companies make the same product as the old Bayer just under a different name. They all contain 1.47 % imadacloprid and no fertilizer. Bayer now puts the fertilizer in all of theirs. I think they sale this one at Tractor Supply.



i went to tractors supply they said they dont carry this do you know might have it.if i cant find it what eles will work.


----------



## bearpugh

got mine at home depot.


----------



## bearpugh

only kind i could find without fertilizer came with a nozzle for using with a water hose. but it works fine.


----------



## lee hanson

bearpugh said:


> only kind i could find without fertilizer came with a nozzle for using with a water hose. but it works fine.



which  one did you use will you  try tp post a pic thanks


----------



## lee hanson

Psychohillbilly said:


> Ive used this for years but they only make it with fertilizer in it now. I would be leary to put this on my dogs. I use something simular they have at Tractor supply. Same ingredients as the old Bayer Tree and Shrub without the fertilizer.



whats it called


----------



## lee hanson

has any one tryed bayer advanced...........complete insect killer


----------



## watermedic

good info!!


----------



## funderburkjason

Old Dominion Tree and Shrub has the same ingredients and is sold without the fertilizer. Thats what we use now.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

I know this is an old post, but how long does it take for this to work. 

Also, confused as to the difference between cc's and ml's. I have a 10 ml syringe and gave our 90lb Lab 9ml's last night. 

He's not scratching as much, but the fleas are still on him.


----------



## grouper throat

Garcia Mitchler said:


> I know this is an old post, but how long does it take for this to work.
> 
> Also, confused as to the difference between cc's and ml's. I have a 10 ml syringe and gave our 90lb Lab 9ml's last night.
> 
> He's not scratching as much, but the fleas are still on him.



a cc and a ml are the same, no difference. Once it's in the dog's system and the fleas bite him they will die.


----------

